# Real vs Fake Moss Balls



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I was at Petsmart today to get marimo moss balls, but they were out. So I was just browsing the store and found these and bought 2:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089688&cp=2767037.2769279

In the water they _look_ like real moss marimo balls and Komodo has been hanging around the one in his tank ever since I put it in there.... Has anyone else used these before? Do you prefer real or these fake ones? I am curious to see if they work like the real deal.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

When I first put the fake moss balls in, they cracked  and air bubbles came out. But I assume since they are not real, then it's normal.
So far, everything is good with the fake ones.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I saw those the other day! Tell me what you think. If it is a nay I might get the real one, I just don't know about the price of the real.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Haha! I actually saw DEAD ones of those today. The store I went to had some out for display..totally black and brown. Which was kind of hilarious.

Actually all of their plants were dead. PROBABLY because they had almost nothing but straight up houseplants submerged in the water. I saw maybe 2 aquatic plants for every 10 dead plant that should be in the air.

And all those catnip/grass things were bone dry and brown as well! XD I don't think they cared about plants!


Just kind of funny to see something out on display to show how 'cool' it is..while they are just showing off a dead one! LOL! 

I want to see yours!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Cracked what do you mean? And a picture would be nice, I wanna see hoe it looks in water.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

They were $5.49 each. According to the package: they trap phosphate, nitrite and nitrate, reduce organic matter accumulation, controls odor, and keeps the water clear. 
kfryman- I will test these out this week and see if they help the water like they say they do...I'm not sure of the price on real ones, though i want to try a real one as well..
purplemuffin- Dead? The fake ones or the real ones? I've never seen a real moss ball dead. If it was the fake, then that's nasty because apparently they last about 2-3 months before they need to be changed. 

OKay here's a picture of one in my new betta's tank... it looks real enough. the fibers even move with any currents...


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

kfryman said:


> Cracked what do you mean? And a picture would be nice, I wanna see hoe it looks in water.


Cracked as in made the sound... like a bowl of rice crispies when you add milk lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

They're $5.99 here, or $9.99 for a real one. I'd never buy the fake ones when the real ones last so so much longer. Looks cool though!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

fake dead ones! I've never seen a real dead one either!

It was funny, it was so clearly java moss that had even grown super long. Weird!


----------



## dlite (Oct 15, 2011)

Be sure to replace them after the recommended expiry date because all the nitrites, nitrates and what ever else the special resin absorbs will leak back into the water after a few months. I'd prefer a real moss ball over a fake one but I'm surprised at how real it looks


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Of course.. I will probably replace them before then. I just wanted to test them out lol. I am getting two real ones anyways next Tuesday. Funny how I am excited about a ball of moss...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You should have seen me when I ordered 5 nano moss balls from Malaysia... I couldn't keep quiet for days.


----------

